# Solved: Hyundai H260 audio system



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

Hello all,
I have a little question, I drive a 2002 Hyundai Elantra 4 door sedan and i have the H260 stereo unit in my car. It turns out the CD-player in the car has gone south as any cd i put in comes up with Er6. Therefore, i am replacing the unit. What i would like to know is what the wattage of that unit is so i know what i should replace it with. Right now i have a new unit with the hd radio im looking at in Curcuitcity. If anyone knows this information it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

The old one will be a re-badged one, so it will not be easy to find the specs.

As an example the Mercedes Benz branded unit in my SLK230 is actually made by Bose, but I cannot get the power specs.

The only thing "at risk" is your speakers, it's easier to look at one of those to see what max rating is, typically head units these dats are 4 x 25 Watts, so each speaker channel will deliver 25 Watts. As long as you existing speakers can handle that you will not blow the speakers, you need not be concerned about the new head unit wattage apart from that. If its higher in wattage than the old one, only your speakers and long-term hearing is in danger...


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

True that is why i wanted to replace it with equivilant power rating. This way the system doesnt get blown. That thing does get pretty loud but i dont have it that high when driving. And im going to mark this solved as i found the wattage. My dad told me atcually after some googleing. It is a 50 watt unit and the one i have eyed up is this: http://www.circuitcity.com/ssm/JVC-...sem/rpsm/oid/163674/rpem/ccd/productDetail.do
I thought it was a good deal and dad said in the searches there were other people using the same unit in their hyundai's with the same model number radio And they give good comments on the unit. So im prob going to make a trip tomorrow to see about replacing it and get back to you. .


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

UPDATE: I installed the new system in the car yesterday. It does not have the hd as the site said as it turned out that was an internet only deal. I bought a cheaper unit that was $100 that had those features but are addons. The salesmen tried to sell me an ipod adapter but i figured since i have auxillary input i could use that for much cheaper. The car sounds even better than the factory with it and im content with the purchase.


----------

